# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Φουρνος Μικροκυματων προβλημα στο τζαμι

## gponiris

Φουρνος μικροκυματων delonghi mw380 αρπαξε το φυλλο μικανιτη και διαβρωθηκε το μεταλλο(μαυρισε και εβγαλε καψα) απο πανω του,ενω ελιωσε και ενα σημειο διαμετρου 2εκ πανω στο εσωτερικο τζαμι(σαν να ελιωσε το τεχνητο γυαλι και να εμεινε το πλεγμα).Το εξωτερικο τζαμι ειναι οκ αλλα θολωνει απο μεσα γιατι περναει ο ατμος απο το φαι δια μεσου της τρυπας του εσωτερικου τζαμιου.
-Αλλαξα το φυλλο μικανιτη αλλα ειναι ασφαλη πλεον για χρηση?
-Επιδιορθωνεται η τρυπα στο τζαμι?furnos mikr (2).jpgfurnos mikr (3).jpg

----------


## ezizu

Θα πρέπει να καθαριστεί καλά το σημείο που έχει μαυρίσει (πάνω από την μίκα) και αν τυχών έχει φύγει το χρώμα τελείως σε κάποιο σημείο και έχει φανεί η λαμαρίνα,  θα πρέπει να βάψεις τοπικά το σημείο αυτό ,με *κατάλληλο (ειδικό για αυτήν την χρήση )* χρώμα. 
Η διάφανη μεμβράνη υπάρχει στην πόρτα, κυρίως, για να μην λερώνεται η εσωτερική πλευρά του τζαμιού της πόρτας.
Την διάφανη μεμβράνη μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις , π.χ. μπορείς να την αγοράζεις από:

https://www.kourlaba.gr/oshop/index....roduct_id=5380

----------


## gponiris

Πως καθαριζεται και τι χρωμα χρειαζεται?
Επισης ενα λινκ για την μεμβρανη γιατι δεν ανοιγει αυτο που μου εδωσες.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## gponiris

Ξερει κανεις αν οντως υπαρχει κινδυνος που το εσωτερικο τζαμι εχει σε ενα σημειο κενο και η σιτα που εχει ειναι εμφανης?
Δες φωτο παραπανω

----------


## ezizu

Βασικά δεν είναι τζάμι , αλλά πλαστικό αυτοκόλλητο διάφανο φιλμ.
Όπως σου ξανά έγραψα στο ποστ #2 , η χρησιμότητα του είναι στο να μην περνάνε οι υδρατμοί και τα υπολείμματα φαγητού (αν "σκάσουν" κατά την διάρκεια της λειτουργίας των μικροκυμάτων και δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί  κάποιο προστατευτικό κάλυμμα-καπάκι) ανάμεσα στο εξωτερικό τζάμι και την μεταλλική σήτα της πόρτας για λόγους υγιεινής (δεν καθαρίζεται αυτό το σημείο αν δεν λυθεί η πόρτα).
Δεν έχει κάποια άλλη χρησιμότητα όσο αφορά την λειτουργία του φούρνου, δηλαδή και να αφαιρεθεί τελείως θα λειτουργήσει κανονικά και με ασφάλεια ο φούρνος, αλλά δεν το συνιστώ για τους λόγους που ανέφερα (η υγιεινή είναι σημαντικότατο θέμα).
Το link που σου έδωσα λειτουργεί κανονικά (σε εμένα τουλάχιστον ανοίγει) αλλά θα το ξαναβάλω:

https://www.kourlaba.gr/oshop/index....roduct_id=5380

Σε αυτούς μπορείς επίσης να ρωτήσεις και για κατάλληλο χρώμα επισκευής για την καμπίνα του φούρνου.

----------

gponiris (11-04-19)

----------


## gponiris

Ευχαριστω Σηφη.Για καποιο λογο δεν καταφερνω να ανοιξω απο τον υπολογιστη το λινκ.Δοκιμασα απο το κινητο και ανοιξε.
Ερωτηση..Αν δεν βαψω με χρωμα το μικρο σημειο το καρβουνιασμενο στη λαμαρινα και το αφησω ετσι θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα?Μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει απροβληματιστα

----------


## ezizu

Έχεις προσπαθήσει να καθαρίσεις το σημείο;
Αν ναι, έχει φύγει η μαυρίλα ;
Έχει φανεί, έστω και λίγο, η λαμαρίνα του τοιχώματος της καμπίνας, σε κάποιο σημείο;

----------


## gponiris

Καθαρισα με πανι και υγρο πιατων.Ειναι ετσι τωρα
20190412_195015.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Από ότι μπορώ να διακρίνω από την φωτογραφία, δεν φαίνεται να έχει φανεί η λαμαρίνα του τοιχώματος.
Προς το παρών δεν νομίζω ότι έχει πρόβλημα , αλλά καλό είναι να παρακολουθείς το συγκεκριμένο σημείο  και κάποια στιγμή να προγραμματίσεις να  το βάψεις *(με κατάλληλο  χρώμα)* ώστε να λυθεί το θέμα 100% .

----------


## gponiris

Τι ενδειξεις εχω αν υπαρχει εμφανη λαμαρινα?

----------


## ezizu

Σε λειτουργία μικροκυμάτων, μπορεί  να δημιουργηθούν σπινθηρισμοί στην καμπίνα και αυτό, πέρα από το ότι κινδυνεύει άμεσα να καταστραφεί η magnetron, μπορεί να εξελιχθεί, υπό προϋποθέσεις, σε έκρηξη ή πυρκαγιά.

----------

